# Ferret + Rat Question x.x;



## Sayathera (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello! I have 6 pet rats currently with two on the way and I just moved with my fiance into a spacious apartment. I've owned rats for years now and I absolutely love love love them  I don't know what I would do without my furry babies!

Well my fiance used to own a ferret and he told me that he would like the get one again, and I had absolutely no problem with it. I think they are wonderful and cute (aside from all the mayhem ^^) I've handled friends ferrets before and he has had experience with them so I wasn't worried. I knew of course that I would never let me rats near the ferret though. So we got him about a week and a half ago, he's almost 3 months old, the house is ferret proofed with the living room blocked off and he gets plenty of out time and a nice big cage to stay in. Well unfortunately I couldn't sleep and I did some random googling on ferrets just for fun and it turned out to be not so fun at all. It ended up with me being deathly afraid that if I leave the house for any length of time the ferret will somehow get out of his cage get across the apartment and kill my rats. The ferret is currently in the living room and my rats are in our bedroom with us. There is no door in the living room but we have a high, very solid barracde up so he can have his free time in the living room with us but he cannot get to the rest of the house. There is in fact a door to our bedroom so that stays shut when he's out just in case, and the rats will play in our room when he's in his cage. Long story short, I'm worried that if when I go to visit my parents for any holiday if we leave both the ferret and the rats in the apartment (in separate closed rooms far away from each other) and just have one of our friends come check on them, that somehow the ferret will get out and to the rats and kill them. x.x; I don't know what I would do if they were endangered.

After all my paranoia now I'm wondering if anyone on here has both a ferret and rats (kept in separate rooms) and what your experiences are? And what do you do if you go on vacation? I'm hoping to just curb my current terror.

Thank you so much in advance for helping me ease my paranoia x.x <3


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I had 2 foster ferrets in the same room as my rats. I really didnt have an issue with them trying to get to the rats. for free range time i just blocked off the pet room and too the ferrets to the living room to have free range time and done the same thing for rat free range time. We also kept latches on the cage doors.


----------

